# Making icons for applications for the playstore?



## WoZzY (Jun 29, 2011)

Any help would be great I just can't seem to get the ratio just right for HD icon any program I could use woukd be great besides photoshop j as m running windows 7 with unduntu on a the second partion

WoZzYs


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://developer.android.com/guide/practices/ui_guidelines/icon_design.html


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Start a new project in Android Studio. It has a checkbox that says something like Customize Icon. Make sure its checked then continue through the process. When you get to the icon setup page upload the largest size icon you have. It will scale the icon into the correct DPI bins. Finish the setup and grab the correctly sized icons from the res/drawable-****/ folders and dump them in your real project. Tada correctly sized icons.

That's the easiest way I know. Cheers


----------



## WoZzY (Jun 29, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Start a new project in Android Studio. It has a checkbox that says something like Customize Icon. Make sure its checked then continue through the process. When you get to the icon setup page upload the largest size icon you have. It will scale the icon into the correct DPI bins. Finish the setup and grab the correctly sized icons from the res/drawable-****/ folders and dump them in your real project. Tada correctly sized icons.
> 
> That's the easiest way I know. Cheers


Thanks bro I knew there was a easier way of doing it

WoZzYs


----------

